# Work sponsorship for US citizens in Europe



## Nightwing (11 mo ago)

As a US citizen, I do not possess an EU passport or residence. How easy/difficult is it for an American to get a visa and sponsorship to work and live in European countries? What types of areas and jobs are easy for Americans to get? Which countries are more popular with American expats?

Thanks.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't think opening a new topic for every question is a good idea; yours questions are not independent if each other. You also can't treat "Europe" as a homogeneous area with similar immigration laws. 

In Germany it is relatively easy for Americans to obtain *certain types *of permits. Based on the information you've provided in your other threads, I still think your best option for Germany is to finish your certification, start working in your field as a teacher, then apply to private schools.

Although you could obtain a permit to freelance in Germany, it takes time to find enough clients to make ends meet. You'd also need private German health insurance to obtain a freelance permit, which is becoming increasingly difficult for newcomers without substantial savings.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Within Europe, sponsoring a foreigner to work is a considerably different process than it is in the US. Throughout most of Europe, an employer must obtain some form of work authorization in order to hire a foreigner - which usually involves some proof that they have already tried and failed to find a suitably qualified local (or someone already living in the country or the EU who has the necessary work permissions). That limits work visas to those with hard-to-find skills or some unique qualifications for a given post - usually those qualified for relatively high paying positions in the sciences or in management. Speaking the local language is a big plus, too.

The only "easy" way I know of to move into a job abroad is to manage a transfer within your home country (i.e. US) employer's company. That takes having worked for a US employer (with international branches or contacts) for at least a couple of years at a somewhat elevated level. And again, having the local language is a big plus in convincing your employer to send you overseas.


----------



## Nightwing (11 mo ago)

Only other language I know is Arabic. And most Arabic speaking countries are either politically unstable and dangerous or have severe human rights issues. Libya, where my family is, would be the obvious choice if it wasn't such a mess.


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

This sounds like a very wide net to cast, and I would suggest getting your preferences and objectives in order, then examining the laws and procedures for each country that meets your criteria. If your only preference right now is “leave America” you want to examine why exactly and what type of situation will offer solutions to you. European countries, like all places, are very different from each other. Many will have the same characteristics or dangers or challenges you’re finding in the US, or even worse. It might be worth investigating year-abroad teaching opportunities for new teachers or those in training, for example through TELF programs.
Otherwise, city or country? Lots of English or none? Social life or hermit life? Psyched to engage with Arabic language work or no thanks? Close to the sea or in the mountains?
Follow your ideal scenario vision to narrow your options, then look into how you can spend time in a potential place, or a few places, before making a massive commitment.


----------



## Nightwing (11 mo ago)

That's why I'm asking question, to learn about what different countries are like and narrow down my search. 

I completed my course with Premier TEFL and have access to their job postings. Now I'm trying to figure out what I want to focus on before committing to anything. 

I'd like to live in a city where I will access to activities and social opportunities. I'd like to interact with expats and locals, but I will initially need someone who can show me the ropes who knows English. I'm open to Arabic language work if it is available, but I have reservations about most Arabic speaking countries these days. Sea or mountains is not apriority, as I am interested in wherever the best work and social opportunities lie.


----------



## ARPC (Aug 30, 2021)

I’d suggest applying for some TEFL jobs in big cities with fixed duration contracts who post that they are familiar with the legalizing process for foreign workers, and go with whoever makes you a good offer. Then you will have that fixed duration to get to know a place. From there, maybe you do a few contracts like this over a couple of years, you find yourself in a place that you love, you’ll take the time that you’re allowed there to make contacts with other schools or opportunities, and find one willing to put in the work to keep you or hire you. Some countries have an easier process than others, and it’s true that my foreign friends who live in Europe on work permits do for some reason all seem to live in Germany (?), at least at first. I understand wanting to put all Arabic speaking places together and in the « no » box but I think that is a prejudice worth revising. Morocco, for example, might be an excellent place to use your Arabic (and work on your French!) and make connections in the pan Arabic-European world.


----------



## Nightwing (11 mo ago)

I've thought about moving to somewhere in the Middle East or North Africa, where it would still be easy to travel to Europe on holidays. But unless I get a job somewhere like Dubai I might not make enough money to travel. One place I thought of for this purpose is Turkey. But I haven't found many job listing for Turkey online.


----------

